# Ibuprofen, diazepam whilst d/r



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

I badly pulled my neck last week and GP told me to take ibuprofen tds and diazepam 2mg prn max qds for spasms. But I start buserelin tomorrow and if I remember rightly I can't take these whilst doing a cycle can I? 

Also my hayfever is playing up and whilst I'm trying not to take Loratadine I'm finding that I need it sometimes can I take that whilst d/ring? 

Sorry for asking but I don't want to look it up in the bnf at work in case it leads to awkward questions.

Thank you.

Nat


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Best to avoid ibuprofen if you can. Occasional diazepam or loratidine during d/r shouldn't be an issue. Won't interfere with treatment drugs. I'd let clinic know though and seek their views if you need to use these in the longer term. 


All the best for this cycle


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Marz...I am going to try and avoid all three and speak to clinic about it next time I'm there.

xxx


----------

